# What happened?



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

What ever happened to that big buck hit by Center North Dakota. I remebering hearing a bunch about it and how big it was, anybody know what is scored? who has it? Just wondering


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a friend who saw it and he said it was a beautiful deer.


----------

